# Problem mit ASUS Crosshair IV und CMD8GX3M4A1333C7



## ilavicion (25. November 2010)

Hallo liebes Corsair Support Team!

Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem 8GB 1333Mhz 7-7-7-20 Kit von euch: CMD8GX3M4A1333C7
Mein System leidet nämlich leider unter sporadischen Bluescreens.

MoBo: ASUS Crosshair IV Formula
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE


Das Kit, dass ich verwende, wird ja unter der "AMD kompatiblen" Liste von Corsair gelistet. Jedoch habe ich nun gelesen, dass die Speicher mit diesem "A" für Intel optimiert sind und die Subtimings somit zu scharf für AMD sind (vor allem bei Vollbestückung).

Ist es nun möglich, dass dieses Kit der Grund für die Abstürze ist?


LG ilavicion


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (25. November 2010)

Mal 1,66 bis 1,72 Volt Ramspannung testen und alternativ das Timing 8-8-8-24 testen

vorher aber mal sicherstellen das die Command Rate auf 2 eingestellt ist und das Bios das aktuellste ist.


----------



## ilavicion (30. November 2010)

Hab ich alles probiert, bringt leider nichts.


----------



## Bluebeard (1. Dezember 2010)

Bei den Moduen handelt es sich um ein Spezielles Kit für AMD Prozessoren.

"A" oder "B" sind kein Indikator dafür, ob die module für Intel oder AMD CCPUs geeignet sind. Wir haben aber Intel und AMD spezifische Kits im Angebot.

Ist das Bios aktuell?

Wurden die module mal EINZEL getestet um zu überprüfen, dass kein Defekt vorliegt?


----------



## ilavicion (1. Dezember 2010)

Das BIOS des Boards ist laut "ASUS Update" auf dem letzten Stand.

Genau das hab ich vor, demnächst anzugehen. Mir wurde auch schon von einem Bekannten geraten, mal nur zwei Module bzw. jeden Riegel einzeln durchzutesten. Ich hatte immer geglaubt, wenn memtest86+ mit dem gesamten Kit keinen Error findet, ist ein RAM Defekt auszuschließen.

Soll ich dann bei einem Riegel mit den Board-Standardeinstellungen fahren oder mit den von Corsair spezifizierten? Und 1T oder 2T?


----------



## Bluebeard (2. Dezember 2010)

Teste bitte auf 1333 CL7 und 2T (wir spezifizieren alle Moule auf eine Command Rate mit 2T)


----------



## ilavicion (3. Dezember 2010)

Hab ich eingestellt, bringt leider nichts.

EDIT: Bin soeben mit nur einem Riegel hochgefahren, wollte Prime starten und zack - BSOD.
Lässt das auf ein defektes Brett schließen?

LG ilavicion


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (14. Dezember 2010)

im Prinzip ist es sehr unwahrscheinlich das alle Riegel einen weg haben, kann das Board aber auch die CPU sein da dort der Ramcontroller verbaut ist.


----------

